# MK3 facelift



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Does anyone know roughly when a facelift on the current mk3 is likely to come out?

I'm thinking of swapping my 2.0TFSI for a TTS later this year but wondering whether it would be better to wait for the face lift. Also would a TTS facelift come out at the same time as the 2.0TFSI?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

If there is a facelift (which I don't think there will be any time soon), then I wouldn't be surprised if the TTS got it first. Same way the S1 got the facelift A1 looks before it came out.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

... so this means we can expect even more discount on the current runout MK3.

Fingers crossed they fix the current Barnes Wallace body kit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Based on the current A3/S3 which went on sale 2013 and the fact that their facelift is due this year, then I reckon the Mk3 facelift will be 2018 at the earliest.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm hoping for a 240BHP Quattro TDI DSG model in 2/3 years

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Typical model life is 7 years, facelift normally mid way through, so mid 2018.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

General said:


> Does anyone know roughly when a facelift on the current mk3 is likely to come out?
> 
> I'm thinking of swapping my 2.0TFSI for a TTS later this year but wondering whether it would be better to wait for the face lift. Also would a TTS facelift come out at the same time as the 2.0TFSI?
> 
> Thanks in advance


FFS Pal, the mk3 has only been out a year. If you want a mk3 buy one.

Will always be a newer model at some point, just get on with your life.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

I already have an Mk3 2.0TSFI Sline. Just want to upgrade to TTS at some point and wondering whether to wait for the facelift instead.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it's due next wednesday - 14:05hr..


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> it's due next wednesday - 14:05hr..


Oh great, so a bit like an iOS release then, any details on when the next Mk2 face-lift release will be ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK2s dead baby... 
That face lift was the MK3 8)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> MK2s dead baby...
> That face lift was the MK3 8)


Maybe I can jailbreak the Mk3 facelift then and see if it fits


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not worry, I dont think the Mk4 will look much different when it arrives.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forget the mk4, won't be any good


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

leopard said:


> The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forget the mk4, won't be any good


Damn it... I'd negotiated GardX and a free Audi Sport mug on my pre-ordered MK4... 

Where did you read that....?


----------



## daz x (Oct 11, 2012)

PMSL


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

leopard said:


> The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forget the mk4, won't be any good


You mean the mark 5 RS ? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

90TJM said:


> I would not worry, I dont think the Mk4 will look much different when it arrives.


Mk3!! Facelift and possibly a boob job too. Please get it right.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dreams1966 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forget the mk4, won't be any good
> ...


I got GardX, a pair of Audi Sport mugs, a night out with the receptionist and 20% discount on the mk3 RS amplified plus extra black edition, but they can't confirm realise date or price. Quite a good deal and only £5k cash deposit down.

They won't give me a trade in price for the current mk2 though.

Does anyone know when it will be on the configurator, and how long after quality control it will take to the port, then how long to my dealer?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Dreams1966 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


You're not trying hard enough with the receptionist.....


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TBH this was the reason I opted for a TT again, was looking at the current S3 but just could not wait till facelift was out which everyone pretty much now knows will be this year at some point. Had to forgo the S badge and quattro but glad I made that decision now.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Plus 1 to all that and leave it out mate, I've only had mine one day and don't want it to be face-lifted yet!


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

leopard said:


> The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forge
> I got GardX, a pair of Audi Sport mugs, a night out with the receptionist and 20% discount on the mk3 RS amplified plus extra black edition, but they can't confirm realise date or price. Quite a good deal and only £5k cash deposit down.
> 
> They won't give me a trade in price for the current mk2 though.
> ...


[/quote]You're not trying hard enough with the receptionist.....[/quote]

Dead right, got an evening with the receptionist and her friend..... :lol:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

deeve said:


> Dead right, got an evening with the receptionist and her friend..... :lol:


Don't 4get the photos...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

deeve said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The mk 5 TT is the one to wait for,forge
> ...


You're not trying hard enough with the receptionist.....[/quote]

Dead right, got an evening with the receptionist and her friend..... :lol:[/quote]

Yeah, but will you come clean about when she tied you to the bed, face down, and her friend, Big Dave, joined in? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't recall any changes to the mk2 TTS during its lifespan just free tech upgrades later in its life do can't see it being much different on the mk3. Face lifts tended to be on the lower end of the range.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> I don't recall any changes to the mk2 TTS during its lifespan just free tech upgrades later in its life do can't see it being much different on the mk3. Face lifts tended to be on the lower end of the range.


Black Edition ?

Wonder if they'll bother with that in the mk3.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I think we're a couple of years away from a black edition unless they reduce the discounts and add the bits that are selling as options instead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

leopard said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall any changes to the mk2 TTS during its lifespan just free tech upgrades later in its life do can't see it being much different on the mk3. Face lifts tended to be on the lower end of the range.
> ...


Yeah the BE was introduced but just a splash of shiny black plastics..nice touches though, and possibly in a few years time there will be a special edition released no doubt.


----------

